# Hanbury Show



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We are running a rally for East Worcester DA Caravan & Camping Club and wondered if any of you would like to join us the Rally fee is £7.00 a night and you do have to be a member of C&CC.

The rally field is about half a mile from the Hanbury Show and discount tickets will be available www.hanburyshow.co.uk

Dates are Thursday 29th June to Monday 3rd July

Address is Vernon Arms, Droitwich Road, Hanbury, B60 4DB

Would love to see some of you there.

Post on here if you think you might make it.

Jac & John


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone coming?


----------

